# Stock Market Jitters, an interview on our local radio



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Our local talk show station discussed the precarious position of the stock market today. 
Tara interviewed a local financial planner and advisor, Tony Dale. 
The Tara Show - 1-15-2016 - Hour 3
segment talking about the stock market jitters beginning at 00:16:00 to 00:25:30


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The guest (Tony Dale) runs a retirement planning service and sells stocks, yet he sees a stock and bond crash and advises older folks to get out. He seems honest.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I never heard Tara before. Good program. I agree with sideKhar that Tony Dale sounds honest. New round of bailouts coming.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I am certainly not a financial expert, but I have read that the market has been artificially propped up by the ObamaNation and it is way past due for a "correction" back down where it really belongs.

What stock I had, I sold after it lost over 60% of its value in 2008. Some of our holdings were wiped out completely, such as the shares of GM.

The only concern I have about the market is my 401K. If the whole thing collapsed tomorrow, like 1929, my wife and I would still get by. Sometimes there is an advantage in not having much money.


----------

